# I need some good BSL sayings



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

I am making a calendar, and I am only up to August I need some more BSL sayings to put on it  I am sure there are some good one's out there!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i saw a cute shirt once that said racial stereotyping is wrong then it had pictures of people of differnt races then there was the american pit bull terreirs head stuck in there as well. 



ini mini miney pitbull....10 years later ini mini miney POODLE!!


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Which ones have you already used? So we dont repeat and know sorta what your looking for.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

"BSL is BS!" Thats my favorite! Then of course, "Punish the deed, not the breed!" Lastly, "No, he doesnt bite. Do you?"


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I always liked Debs, BSL = Busy Smacking Lips!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Uhm normal ones
Ban the Deed not the Breed
BullSh*t Legislation
Band stupid people not dogs

Some others
Before it kills them try targeting the other end of the leash
Its my breed today it could be yours tomorrow
I was bitten by a Beagle can we ban them too? (not targeting beagles its just the one I saw)
No he doesn't Bite...do you?
4 out of 5 B*tches agree BSL is Wrong


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks guys I was hung up last night trying to make the calendar, since I couldn't find any I liked...I finally finished it this morning. Check it out and let me know what you think...
Sydney and Ziggi 2009 Anti-BSL Calendar


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Great job on that calendar! now I want to make one .


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

thats pretty cool


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

Great calendar Sydney!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

Rock Creek Kennels said:


> Lastly, "No, he doesnt bite. Do you?"


lol i ordered a shirt that says that i only wear it when i walk Onyx because so manny people ask me that question now i don't have to waste my breath telling them no he doesn't bite he is fine blah blah blah. it happens almost everytime i walk him so it comes in handy!

and yes i do love the calander!


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks for the nice compliments everyone...I needed a mini calendar for work, and I figured since it would be where people would see it I thought it couldn't hurt to add in a little Anti-BSL flare!


----------

